# Couple of Hawgs



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Couple of Hawgs my friend John got Thursday. They're spawning. Released


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

Where did you catch them ? Pond , lake, river ? If they were spawning, did you release them? They still look pretty healthy :B :B .
B


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Always catch and released, don't worry


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

very nice fish man. WTG. Iam going to have to start fishing with you guys.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm jealous, I may need you to guide me some time.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice fish , Did you happen to get a weight on them ?????


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

6.5 and a 5.5


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I hope they gad release!!!!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Great Fish Redhawk. You are putting on a clinic!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

H A W G S


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Super fish!
Instead of saying how nice the fish is the first thing that comes to some of your minds is did you release it. Your C&R attitudes is reallying getting old. Maybe you should start your own site and only let C&R fisherman make posts.
I would have released them ...only cause I don't eat bass. I have a licence in my pocket from the state that says I can do so if I want. 

Again fishingredhawk super fish, I bet it was a rush to catch them.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nice fish your friend John has there. No wonder he smilling.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well yeah you could keep them as long as they do not violate the size regulations but some people (myself being one of them) have a little concern for the future of bass fishing. This is a big concern especially with spawning bass. I do not eat bass I always release them 100% of the time. In my opinion one should not keep a fish that is in its spawning phase. If hunters in the wild did the same with their wild game, what do you think would happen? They can't really put regulations on this for fishing but it's a good practice. 



toad said:


> Super fish!
> Instead of saying how nice the fish is the first thing that comes to some of your minds is did you release it. Your C&R attitudes is reallying getting old. Maybe you should start your own site and only let C&R fisherman make posts.
> I would have released them ...only cause I don't eat bass. I have a licence in my pocket from the state that says I can do so if I want.
> 
> Again fishingredhawk super fish, I bet it was a rush to catch them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> If hunters in the wild did the same with their wild game, what do you think would happen?


 i don't quite understand what you mean by that statement  
not stirring anything,but i would be interested in the meaning.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I Strongly Agree With You Carp 104!!!!!! There Is Anglers Out There
That Don't Give A Tham About The Bass...they Just Don't Care......


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, I see a flame fest starting up.............

Get out the fire extinguishers.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Wow, I see a flame fest starting up.............


 let's hope not,so don't give people any ideas


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

1st off,great fish!!!!
it never ceases to amaze me that almost every time someone posts a pic of some nice fish they get grilled about catch and release.a simple "nice catch" without the lectures would be a good change of pace to see.
remember,most people don't eat bass so it's pretty much so a given that they were released,and if they weren't that's well within their rights too.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hahaha, they were released, as stated twice prior in this post!!!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Hahaha, they were released, as stated twice prior in this post!!!


Don't you wish people actually read your threads!  You said you released them in the very first post with the pictures.

Congrats on the great fish!


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice bass, keep preachin "C&R', no matter how mad the "meat hogs" get!>BornToFish


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

I wasn't saying anything bad about his catch or if he even released it. I fyou want to eat what you catch , fine I have no problem with it. But the reason I asked is b/c the pics of the fish look really good, and the fish looked pretty healthy. Thats why I asked if he let them go. I actually do keep some of the fish that I catch. But not largemouth, and especially when they are on the beds. Keeping bedding bass can be bad for everyone who bas fishes. If you get a chance, watch bassmasters and watch the fish that they put gps tracking on. It's amazing how the fish don't really travel that far. Even when you catch a bedding bas and take them from the beds and release them later, studies have shown that bass will go back to where they are spawning.

As with every study, I'm sure someone else can find another study that says just the opposite.
Just my .02
B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nice bass, keep preachin "C&R', no matter how mad the "meat hogs" get!>


 there's not a thing wrong with "preaching" c&r.there are however,ways to do it.browbeating people and questioning their ethics or berating those who don't feel exactly as some do,is not the way to get the point across.i'm not saying anyone on this thread is or isn't doing any of the above,but just saying there is a right and wrong way to get a message across.
however,the above quote does sorta fall into that bracket.it comes across as a perception that those who do not agree with your philosphy,are all just a bunch of people out to indiscriminately slaughter fish,which is far from the truth for the vast majority.
if i(or anyone)choose to legally keep some of the fish we catch,no matter what species,i feel we are entitled to do so without having our motives questioned,or being constantly bombarded with the rantings of others,that it is wrong.it's our business,and our right to pursue our sport without having to defend our actions against those who are bent on "showing us the evils of our ways".


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Amen misfit. Everyone has rights to keep what they want or release everything. No one deserves to get verbally abused because they choose to have a fish fry every now and then.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I may be wrong but I think the naysayers are seeing the garage in the background and are trying to justify the C&R comment. 

Well spoken misfit.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

I'm coming over to fish with you Redhawk.......LOL
You guys always catch the HOGS!!!!!!!!!
Redhawk, do you know that you and I are on the ODNR's front page of 2005's top ten pics? It's great!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Really? I'll have to check that out! That's pretty cool. Thanks basskisser


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice fish! What were they caught on?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

nice fish good tourny fish :B :B


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

> Nice fish! What were they caught on?


Jig and Pig


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, but why didn't you release them??? 

JUST KIDDING!!!!  

I know you did, as I read it two or three times in the thread!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I may be wrong but I think the naysayers are seeing the garage in the background and are trying to justify the C&R comment.


 exactly my point,terry.as i said,it's none of their business.it matters not where those fish were photographed,if they were kept or released.what matters is he posted a report of a great day on the water.he shared that as he has many times,along with other information that i'm sure has been helpful to other members of this site.
the point is,he should not have to answer to the self appointed "fish police",nor should anyone else.
having read his posts for a long time,i have a bit of insight as to what type of person and fisherman he is,and have much respect for him.that is beside the point though,as no matter who he is,or what his beliefs are,he does not need(nor does anyone) to explain anything to the the "naysayers",deserves a little more respect.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Rick, I really appreciate all of those kind words. I have a lot of respect for you as well. It's funny how you can actually tell the character of a person through the posts they make on this website.

As for the whole C&R debate, here it is plain and simple. If somone on this website wants to keep there fish, they have the legal right to do so. If others are unhappy about it, they should write their local congressman and get the laws changed rather than attack those who keep fish.

I personally support C&R, but you will NEVER see a post from me on this website attacking anyone who keeps their fish. It's their choice, not yours.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just caught some huge female crappies and bluegills before i put picture up though don't let the frying pan with hot grease deceive you i released them the pans for Chicken if i catch one!  Nice fish and get out there and get some more but make sure they are pictured swimming in your bathtub!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

CARP 104 said:


> They can't really put regulations on this for fishing but it's a good practice.


Why not??? This regulations is all over in Europe and works very well. I always wanted to post about this, but now I am being very careful when posting on this site with "controversial" topics.

Greg


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

What nonsense.>BornToFish


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great Looking Bass there MIKE!  

You ready to team up yet?
PM me!


----------



## fishingcubs (Apr 26, 2004)

What's up with the love fest?? After the post to Rick, I expected an "I love you too Mike." 
And what's the deal with your small bass always gettin everybody in a fuss. I bet those fish don't even go 2 pounds. I caught a 3 pounder last week, if I held it as close to the camera as your boy did, I'm sure I could pass them off as lunkers too.

Probably didn't release them either.......... murderer


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

At least we're catching em Reuszer. What is your season total up to? 1 bass out of the brand new 2006 Ranger? When you're ready for some lessons, come up to Columbus


----------



## fishingcubs (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice!!!!!...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Those are some nice bass. Way to go. You should of fried them ole females up buddy. They taste great fried up in a pan of butter. Heck yeah man! lol

CG


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Let me set you guys straight on a couple of things, first no way the ugly guy in the pic caught those bass, I've fished with him many times and he couldn't catch a cold, lol, second, he lives on a private stone quarry, which is also where the garage is located, so when hawk said they were released they were...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

For around $600/month+ you could live there too and catch some monsters :B I almost moved there just for the fishing.....still thinking about it


----------

